# Lil' Dude can cruise now



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Just finished up a wheelchair ramp for a lil' dude who can't walk - at least now he can cruise up to the house instead of being thumped up the steps...


Our local HBA started a project this year - 5 ramps built by 5 builders over one weekend. Called it a








Folks were chosen by a local humanitarian agency based on an application. My boy and I built one for a guy who'd had a leg removed by a forklift - he's 35.
The fifth builder flaked so they asked me if I'd build this one too. Lil' guy, 11, has MD. They've been needing help for a while.
I had 2 other builders show up and help, and a couple of volunteers.
I started at 7:15, the rest came at 9, we had a finished ramp by noon.
This thing went together quick and solid.


























Used this Skid-Guard plywood and now they've got a much easier access for him.

Tired and trying to relax a little tonight, doorbell keeps ringing... Some damned funny-lookin' kids out tonight!

I tell ya, people around us are hurtin' - it don't take long to find someone who could use a hand up. It's nice to be effective...instead of saying, "oh, those unfortunate people," it's like... f*^k it, I'll just build 'em a ramp.

Mac


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

That's awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

That's a good thing you did Mac. I'm proud of you. Thank you.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

BuiltByMAC said:


> It's nice to be effective..........it's like... f*^k it, I'll just build 'em a ramp.
> 
> Mac


That is the ONLY way to conduct your life concerning others!!!

Good work MAC!


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Mac,
I wish we had more people in the world like you! I think that is a great idea and might try and get something started similar here in Dallas.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Mac. :notworthy


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Just finished up a wheelchair ramp for a lil' dude who can't walk - at least now he can cruise up to the house instead of being thumped up the steps...
> 
> 
> Our local HBA started a project this year - 5 ramps built by 5 builders over one weekend. Called it a
> ...


Well Done!!


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Cole said:


> I think that is a great idea and might try and get something started similar here in Dallas.


Guys, this can be done where you are. We had four meetings, we had a committee of 8-10 people, set it up over 8 months, got lumberyards to donate (or reduce their price on) all the material...
5 families now have access they didn't before. 

Doesn't matter if it's going on a trailer or house, they all get my best. This was not treated as a throwaway project, this was important to me to finish as tight and solid as everything else I build. Electric wheelchairs are not light, sometimes the folks aren't either! No sense in committing to do the project, then just bangin' sh*t together!

I would be more than happy to talk with anyone here about setting up something like this where you're at. If you belong to an HBA, it would be an easy enough project to implement - you've already got the contacts.

I couldn't leave my home and my business to help w/ people who've had huge, nature-type tragedy happen to them...this I can do.

Mac


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Guys, this can be done where you are. We had four meetings, we had a committee of 8-10 people, set it up over 8 months, got lumberyards to donate (or reduce their price on) all the material...
> 5 families now have access they didn't before.
> 
> Doesn't matter if it's going on a trailer or house, they all get my best. This was not treated as a throwaway project, this was important to me to finish as tight and solid as everything else I build. Electric wheelchairs are not light, sometimes the folks aren't either! No sense in committing to do the project, then just bangin' sh*t together!
> ...



This _IS_ how Habitat got started!!!!:notworthy


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Guys, this can be done where you are. We had four meetings, we had a committee of 8-10 people, set it up over 8 months, got lumberyards to donate (or reduce their price on) all the material...
> 5 families now have access they didn't before.
> 
> Doesn't matter if it's going on a trailer or house, they all get my best. This was not treated as a throwaway project, this was important to me to finish as tight and solid as everything else I build. Electric wheelchairs are not light, sometimes the folks aren't either! No sense in committing to do the project, then just bangin' sh*t together!
> ...


I am going to take you up on that offer, I would love to set something like this up. Once again, well done on the project.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

GREAT job Mac, in every regard.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks nice as usual mac!:thumbup: And for a good cause too! :thumbup:

Dave


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Way to go Mac. Class act.

I am inspired to follow your lead. 

Mike


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Acts of Kindness....have rewards beyond money. Nothing is more satisfying to me then missionary work. I commend you for the beautiful job and lending a hand. We do this is my little town....a person in need only has to let someone know and we take care of it.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

As everyone else has said good job, good deed. * Good man*


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Good job Mac-my company also donates by using my time and vehicle to deliver meals on wheels a couple of hours each week,volunteering for the aging services.I have at least 100 hrs in the past year.
I'm not trying to step on your thread,rather just pointing out even more ways to help people!Keep up the good work,God bless!


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

As usual Mac, beautiful work. My hats off to ya for your compassion towards your fellow man.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice job Mac! :thumbsup:

I hope you got to see the kid use the ramp for the first time, that alone would be worth the effort.


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

Impressive work for a good cause.
Tell me: what slope are you allowed to have. Here in Toronto we have to have a fall of 1" in 12". I've quoted sevral wheelchair ramps in the last few onths, but they've all backed out when they find out how long it has to be.
We had one person whose door was 5 feet above grade, which would have required a 60' long ramp.
Believe it or not, the municipality turned down the permit.


----------



## SethHoldren (Feb 13, 2008)

This is one of the best ideas I've heard of in a long time. Awesome work, man!

It's specific, it's attainable, and it helps people more than almost anything else a guy could think to do.

Less red tape, more action. You da man, MAC. :notworthy


----------



## mtm (Oct 25, 2007)

Mac, Hoping the good karma comes back to you ten fold.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice thing to get involved with Mac. Good job!


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

what everyone else said...:thumbsup:

J


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Stone Mountain said:


> Impressive work for a good cause.
> Tell me: what slope are you allowed to have. Here in Toronto we have to have a fall of 1" in 12". I've quoted sevral wheelchair ramps in the last few onths, but they've all backed out when they find out how long it has to be.
> We had one person whose door was 5 feet above grade, which would have required a 60' long ramp.
> Believe it or not, the municipality turned down the permit.


I had a similar prob on a commercial job last year, 4 foot elevation from grade to landing at door, ADA requirement 1:12 slope. On that job, I had enough space to do a series of ramps and landings so I could sort of wind my way up to the last landing after a series of switchbacks. It was the only way, I didn't have room for a straight out 48 foot ramp plus the required landing at the door. pricey piece of business and a lot of headache with the building department but it had to be done. It was the only way out of the back door of the commercial space, and the powers that be frown on having only steps at one of two egresses.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Stone Mountain said:


> Tell me: what slope are you allowed to have. Here in Toronto we have to have a fall of 1" in 12".


Yup, min. is 1 in 12 here too. The tallest ramp I've ever built was only 30" - 30' long. It had an L-shape with a 5'x5' landing at the turn. 60' ramp...buncha switchbacks? That would still eat up a ton of real estate in the front yard though... a electric lift would make more sense in that scenario.

I appreciate the kudos, guys - what I wanted to do with this thread was plant the seed for expanding this nationwide. A wheelchair ramp really is just a simple 1-day project...but a night and day difference to someone in one.

If you guys are interested, I can either PM you logistical info...or write it up in this thread.

I've heard a hell of a lot of rhetoric over the past year (presidential and local elections) - I say we, the people, help the people in the way we can. Waitin' and hopin' on the guv'mint is the wrong tactic. This is something solid that we, as builders, are more than capable of doing.

I really don't want to get on a soapbox but here I am! You can do something like this in your town, I'll give you all the knowledge I have on the subject.

How cool would this be - 1 year from now, posting a thread w/ pics of ramps that have been built based off this idea. How many people could we help?

Mac


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice, Mac. What about that Skid-Guard plywood? I haven't heard of it.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

davitk said:


> Very nice, Mac. What about that Skid-Guard plywood? I haven't heard of it.


Found the panels in WA state, though this link is a company in Chicago:
http://www.greatnorthernlumber.com/simpskidg.html

This is similar stuff, haven't used it yet:
http://www.greatnorthernlumber.com/simptuft.html

Here's some info on the company that produces the panels:
http://www.reedconstructiondata.com/companies/10182/

Panels run a little over $100 ea. so this would be where a lumberyard's donation would come in handy!
I'm finding the structural framing and handrail packages run between $750 and $1,000 (not including plywood) and I know you could build a cheaper handrail system (using all pt, horizontal, not vertical, 2x spaced wider than 4", smaller or no cap rail, etc) if necessary.

Mac


----------



## gtmstang (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice work. Stand on the soapbox and be proud. 1 day out of your life but it probably meant the world to person who needed the ramp.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

I for one would be willing to get involved in this and try to get some of my contractor friends on board as well out here in the LA area. It sounds like everybody wins, and it would be a welcome change from the daily grind of chasing the profit margin. And considering what it would mean to someone in genuine need, it seems the least I can do since I have the capability to build something like this. This is a whole new dimension to the satisfied client concept, I don't often get to change someone's life with my carpentry skills.
So how do we get this rolling?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Great work Mac and for a good cause!

Im sure the smile on the kid was worth more then anything.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

Class act Mac, I'm proud of you:thumbsup:


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Yup, min. is 1 in 12 here too. The tallest ramp I've ever built was only 30" - 30' long. It had an L-shape with a 5'x5' landing at the turn. 60' ramp...buncha switchbacks? That would still eat up a ton of real estate in the front yard though... a electric lift would make more sense in that scenario.
> 
> I appreciate the kudos, guys - what I wanted to do with this thread was plant the seed for expanding this nationwide. A wheelchair ramp really is just a simple 1-day project...but a night and day difference to someone in one.
> 
> ...


Dittos with all the other posters & count me in.

I think you should post it, for those that don't have 15 posts & everyone will know where the info is.

Couple of quick points - Federal ADA is max of 1" per 12" - some people may require ramps that are not that steep. Also as I recall, if the ramp is longer than 25' you must have a landing per the guidelines. Not everyone has an electric chair & occasionally they break. 

Once again - awesome job Mac


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

I’ll break it into sections - 

*Getting started*

First, if you belong to an HBA or similar builder’s association, you’ll be way ahead of the curve. You won’t need to reinvent the wheel.
If you’re not a member, at least consider the possibility. Not only is it a good networking tool, your membership dues will indirectly help you too. One of the HBA’s main purposes is to act as a political force, giving builders a stronger, united voice in laws, codes and standards that affect our industry.

Having said that, here’s how our HBA got the R-A-T going:
First, we started a R-A-T committee, comprised of the following members: humanitarian agency, a bank or credit union rep, media consultant (salesman for local radio stations), several builders who would become the ramp captains, and the HBA VP.
One of our members works for St. Vincent de Paul, a local humanitarian agency. She already had several deserving prospects that she knew of, having met them through various agency interactions.
An application was drafted and sent out to 15-20 people (I think, I’m not sure of the exact number of original applicants).
From the applications received, a sub-committee met, went over them and selected 5. If we had the builders, we could’ve built 20. Pretty much everyone who’s asking for a wheelchair ramp deserves one.
You wouldn’t necessarily need to do the application process. If you’ve already got people in mind, there you go...build for them.

Once folks were selected, builders were assigned projects. They met w/ the folks, scoped out the site, built the mat. list, touched base w/ their lumberyards. I am a very loyal customer at one yard here in town...I talked with the owner about making a donation of materials. I had the mat. list built and gave it to him. The joists for a ramp are only 45” wide, every lumberyard has castoff pt lumber. The yard guys scrounged through the twisted pile and came up w/ usable 4’ chunks of 2x6, 2x4, 2x8s. It doesn’t have to be perfect lumber. He donated the entire lumber package (including cedar handrail). The plywood for all 5 projects was purchased from a distributer in Portland and discounts were given from the manufacturer on down. $130 panels only cost the HBA $50 or so (I think...it was a big discount, I know that).
I know other builders got their lumberyards to donate material as well.
The participating bank set up an account for this project and donated a good chunk of cash as well.

The media consultant met w/ a marketing professor at the U of O. They got a team of seniors to put together a marketing plan for us as a school project. The media guy got some PSAs out and contacted the local tv stations and newspaper. We didn’t get a great response but we’ll improve and get their attention next year!


The builders donated their time...building the mat. list, designing the ramp for the location, scheduling mat. delivery. Most had a crew that came out and put together the ramp in a day. Matt and I took a day for the first one, then I came back out to finish up the handrail the next day. The second one was built in record time because I had a work detail written out. I had two guys, besides me running saws, nail guns and screw guns and two guys digging holes, predrilling plywood panels, sanding cap rail, moving material, etc.

If you’re not part of an HBA, you’ll probably need some organization to work under, just to add legitimacy to your project. If you go to your local lumber yard and say, “hey, will you give me some materials for a ramp I’m gonna build for free?” - you might not get a positive response. For other suggestions, this is where your experience can help - I only have the experience w/ HBA as an organization. Maybe contact a local humanitarian agency and work the project under them. They might also already have a list of potential recipients.

More to come...

Mac


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

*Ramp Building Methods*

On an existing sidewalk, you only need to dig holes for the first two handrail posts. The rest of the ramp will be supported by the sidewalk.
If no sidewalk exists, you’re diggin’ holes! Drop the pier blocks down in the ground so your beams are 1” above grade.
Measure height of landing (if grade changes along path of ramp, you’ll need to figure out height of landing from bottom of ramp)
Pull string from 3/4” below top of landing surface (if using 3/4” plywood) and go out one foot for each inch of rise.
Stake at end of ramp. This is the top edge of your structural framing.
Cut a 2x12x12 to 11’6” (if it’s 11 1/2” tall) and cut at an angle through it - full length.











This is the tip of your ramp. Nail 45” joists at 2’ oc (start w/ 2x4 on flat, then on edge, then up to 2x6 as height allows, then 2x8s. Double joists every 8’ from tip to catch plywood edges. Building this way means your second plywood piece will span the structural framing joint, strengthening the whole structure. 
Cut your next 2x12 to continue edge, using stringline as guide.
Support the ramp every 8-9’ w/ a 4x6 beam carrying both stringers (cut beam top to match angle of ramp) 
Secure 4x6 to concrete w/ blue screws and A35s.
Lock stringers into existing landing w/ ledger and Simpson A35s.
Glue joist and stringer tops, drop plywood down and screw through predrilled holes (12” on edges, 16” in the field)
If you're using SkidGuard plywood, make sure embossed side is up, smooth side down.
First piece of plywood (at ramp tip), run blue screws through edge into concrete below.
Rip piece of 2x pt for 3/4" lip at plywood edge - secure to concrete w/ blue screws.

Once ramp is finished, install handrail posts on outside edge evenly, not more than 8’ apart. First set of posts should be 5’ tall dropped 16” into hole. Add concrete the post base holes to make those solid.

Come to find out, I was the only guy who made a cedar handrail. The others used horizontal 2x4 pt to make up the rails. Doesn’t really matter function-wise, as long as you don’t build a handrail that has toe catchers. I just couldn't in good conscious build a pt handrail! 'Course, you've seen my pt....nasty!

If you build a vertical baluster handrail (like mine) position the 2x4 top and bottom rails on the inside. That way, you didn’t just create 50 possible toe stubbers!

If the wheelchair bound person moves under their own power, install graspable handrails on both sides of the ramp. They can use those to pull themselves up if necessary.

Mac


----------



## Jack_Clark (Sep 30, 2008)

Good stuff Mac!!! Way to be pro-active....... it will return 10 fold. :thumbsup:


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Jack_Clark said:


> Good stuff Mac!!! Way to be pro-active....... it will return 10 fold. :thumbsup:


If I can get 20 guys here to take on a similar project in their neck of the woods, just think about that return - 100 folks will have a ramp by next Fall!
We can do this, guys, this doesn't have to be pie-in-the-sky good intentions.

This made a difference to me. I've done pro-bono work before but there was something special about this. Mobility is a huge thing that most of us take for granted - giving someone the freedom to get out their front door is priceless.

Show of hands, those who have expressed interest in working on something like this - do you belong to your HBA or a similar organization? That way, I'll know where people are coming from. If you're approaching this independently, we need come up w/ a plan for implementing this project.

Mac


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

BuiltByMAC said:


> If I can get 20 guys here to take on a similar project in their neck of the woods, just think about that return - 100 folks will have a ramp by next Fall!
> We can do this, guys, this doesn't have to be pie-in-the-sky good intentions.
> 
> This made a difference to me. I've done pro-bono work before but there was something special about this. Mobility is a huge thing that most of us take for granted - giving someone the freedom to get out their front door is priceless.
> ...


I will be doing it independently. I find for me that organizations slow things down. If I pull the trigger I want it done quickly and without red tape.

If any local groups choose to help or follow that will be a plus


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Web search on "charitable organization" and your area - should get some starting points for recipients.

Also, if you're the church-going type, that would be another networking environment to find deserving recipients.

Find the Vet center in your town, we've gotten very good at keeping our soldiers alive, sometimes left w/o limbs. No matter your views on this war, or war in general, I couldn't think of a more deserving recipient.

Mac


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Good suggestions again. Thanks


----------



## Jack_Clark (Sep 30, 2008)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Also, if you're the church-going type, that would be another networking environment to find deserving recipients.
> 
> Mac


We have a service offered through our church. It is meant to help single mothers living on their own. We do small projects and repair services to the homes as well as helping the elderly and those in troubled times. Some Saturdays are hard to motivate yourself to work for free but once you get there and the homeowner is literally in tears thanking you for offering your time it all gets put into perspective. 

Jack


----------

